# "She Knows Better"



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://dogstardaily.com/blogs/change-your-perspective-and-train-your-dog


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice article Dave! A must read for all new dog owners!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Nice article Dave! A must read for all new dog owners!


I agree.


----------

